# Any news out of L.A.?



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Any news from the A3 front in L.A. since the autoshow has had its press day and is open now? I'm not finding much, which seems odd...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Audi's time in the limelight is 14:40-15:05PDT today, so they've not yet made anything official. Yesterday was mostly the Connected Car Expo, with some other minor stuff thrown in. Today is the major press day for the big automakers, and tomorrow is press day for some of the random boutique guys.

The official public opening is Friday morning.


----------



## conlson (Aug 7, 2013)

It's only 9:30 am on the west coast, so it's a little early for any news. Audi is on the press day schedule from 2:40 - 3:05 pm pacific time.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Came across this on Audi USA on Facebook.










By the looks of the lineup, looks like A3/S3/E-TRON SB/CABRIO.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Was just coming here to post something similar...

I find it mildly laughable that they even bothered to cover the sedans with white sheets. :laugh:


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Dan Halen said:


> Was just coming here to post something similar...
> 
> I find it mildly laughable that they even bothered to cover the sedans with white sheets. :laugh:


Especially with the Cabriolet like it's not hard to tell that's a convertible underneath the sheets.  I also can tell that the S3 and ETRON are the color red we've been seeing around the web. The A3 looks to be the color white.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> Especially with the Cabriolet like it's not hard to tell that's a convertible underneath the sheets.  I also can tell that the S3 and ETRON are the color red we've been seeing around the web. The A3 looks to be the color white.


Yep, I think all are damn good calls. The S3 is probably the same car that was in New York in March, if I had to guess.

I'm glad I'll be able to see Misano Red in person. It's tough to find a red Audi in the real world- at least the real world I'm in.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, rad - not sure how I missed that official time. I'll cool it for a bit, then.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

You mean to tell me the one on the right isn't an A3 pick-up truck? Would it be called an Audi-camino? Ür-Camino ?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

soon


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I just saw the Sportback and almost spit out my coffee. Then remembered E-Tron...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

p.r.walker said:


> You mean to tell me the one on the right isn't an A3 pick-up truck? Would it be called an Audi-camino? Ür-Camino ?



Hello p.r., whats happening? Ummm, I'm gonna need you to go ahead 'shop that for us. So if you could have that done soon that would be great, mmmk...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

There's a fifth car that's not shown with the quartet of threes.

http://laautoshow.com/debut-vehicles/

Speculation early on was that it's the RS7, and a photo I saw yesterday leads me to believe that's the case.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

p.r.walker said:


> You mean to tell me the one on the right isn't an A3 pick-up truck? Would it be called an Audi-camino? Ür-Camino ?


lol that was the first thing that came to my mind, I don't know what it was called in US / Canada, but I have seen one driving around here like 10 yrs ago, never since.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Volkswagen_Saveiro.jpg


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-and-S3-with-the-Same-Copy-We-ve-Already-Seen

Yawn.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

It's a long shot but I'm hoping the fifth car is the A5 sportback.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> Especially with the Cabriolet like it's not hard to tell that's a convertible underneath the sheets.  I also can tell that the S3 and ETRON are the color red we've been seeing around the web. The A3 looks to be the color white.


You were correct- red S3, white A3.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just added the PR with link to our photos from the show. Jamie's out there for us and Nick Roshon will be submitting stuff too. More to come. For now, Here's the link:

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...sedans-a3-cabriolet-a3-sportback-e-tron-phev/


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dying for some info here, pricing, pricing, pricing on the A3 2.0T Quattro. I hear crickets.

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I spent a couple hours there today. I'll try to get my photos up later tonight.

Spoiler: I knew substantially more about the cars than anyone there. There's no real new information to give you.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I spent a couple hours there today. I'll try to get my photos up later tonight.
> 
> Spoiler: I knew substantially more about the cars than anyone there. There's no real new information to give you.


Why am I not surprised (I have done my fair share tour of auto shows), sometimes you have to get lucky and catch the right person. Well look forward to seeing what you have to share.

B.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

that sucks.

i guess we wait til january for order info so we can learn extra.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I spent a couple hours there today. I'll try to get my photos up later tonight.
> 
> Spoiler: I knew substantially more about the cars than anyone there. There's no real new information to give you.


At least you got to see them in person. Any subjective details will do.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I did hear order guides for the A3 have been bumped up to December, cars arriving in March.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> I did hear order guides for the A3 have been bumped up to December, cars arriving in March.


That's already a month's improvement, no?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Yep. :thumbup:


----------



## tclky (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> I did hear order guides for the A3 have been bumped up to December, cars arriving in March.


I wonder if the build the feature on the website will match that timing or come out a little earlier.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

tclky said:


> I wonder if the build the feature on the website will match that timing or come out a little earlier.


Audi is hit-miss on this. Case in point is the RS7 launch, where the configurator for it just went up a few weeks ago, at about the same time that cars actually arrived at dealerships.


----------

